
Show HN: Integer Snake – Connect squares with the same number in them - mapehe
http://www.integersnake.com
======
SeeDave
Nice work, what a fun game! (Although I'm not very good at it ;) )

~~~
mapehe
Hey thanks :)

------
mdonahoe
I don't like that the numbers get added randomly, but pretty fun otherwise

~~~
mapehe
Yeah, people are divided over this. Some people (me example) like this random
element. Some don't.

~~~
bbcbasic
A compromise is to have next 3 numbers coming shown on the side. We can then
be a bit tactical about it.

------
deft
Would a better method for the tiles in the chain be to sum up to that point?

------
bbcbasic
Would love this as an android game. Very addictive.

~~~
mapehe
I'll definitely consider making one! For now I'll keep on fixing some issues
here and there :)

------
pvaldes
Great game, collecting 48 in a cell is my max by now.

~~~
mapehe
Thanks! Mine is 144 ;D

